# الكيروسين والديزل والبتومين والميثالون ما هي الصناعات التي تقوم عليها هذا المواد



## almursheed (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي المهندس 
هل ممكن نعرف ما هي الاستفادة من المواد التالية في الصناعات وما هي النسبة التي تضاف الي كل مادة من المواد التصنيع 
مثل :
الكيروسين 
الديزل 
البتومين 
الميثالون 
السؤال هل ممكن نستفيد من هذا المواد المواد في التصنيع وما هي النسب وما هي المواد التي ممكن ان نستخرجها من المواد المذكور اعلاه سؤء بتصنيعها هي او باضافات مواد اخر عليه نرجو منكم الرد الشفي علي كل مادة من المواد المذكور ولكم منا جزيل الشكر والتقدير*​


----------



## almursheed (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكور علي ردكم الكريم*

اخي الكريم نشكركم جزيل الشكرا وتقدير علي ردكم الكريم علينا وهذه ما يدل علي نزهتكم ومنحنا فرصة التعاون معكم في مجال علمنا عليه نود اعلامكم بانننا نملك كميات كبيرها من الكيروسين والديزل والبتومين والمثالون ونحتاج الي طرق تصنيع هذا المواد سؤء باضافات كيميائية اوبمعلجتها حتي نستفيد منها ونتحصل علي مواد جديدة مطلوبة في العالمي شاكرين لكم حسن تعاونكم معنا متمنين ان نتحصل علي معغلومات في فتح باب تعاون في التصنيع المشترك معنا والاستفادة من العرض معنا 
اخوكم الورفلي


----------



## Khalid2006 (26 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

لدي خبرة طويلة في المجالات التي ذكرتها.

يمكنك مراسلتي على e01975


hotmail


----------



## faridsci (3 فبراير 2010)

احتاج منكم طرق معالجة الكيروسين


----------

